# Lets talk about shed hunting........Antlers that is



## lucky duck (Dec 17, 2008)

I know it's the wrong time of year and most people are not even thinking about shed antlers right now, but I am. I am hoping to make some new contacts and meet people to go shed hunting with. So what do you say?


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

I hear that Tex-O-Bob is an expert on this subject.:mrgreen:


----------



## lucky duck (Dec 17, 2008)

I heard that he thinks it's a little like broke back mountain..............


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

I came out of the closet about shed hunting a long time ago. I am an addict and it is an addiction that I will never refuse. My wife understands that I have needs and she bears my burden. I participate in this activity year around with the exception of the extreme winter conditions. I have been out in the summer in clouds of mosquito's that gravitate to the back of my throat as I inhale. I have suffered blisters, ticks, sunburns, frostbite, dehydration, and fatigue.

Shed hunting is more than just finding antlers for me. It is the best coping device that I have found to help me overcome the loss of my mother to cancer. Finding physical remnants left behind by life forces that may or may not still be alive brings me great satisfaction. I really enjoy the diversity of each antler and I will never tire of finding them and trying to decode what is genetic and what is an experience that the previous owner had to endure. As I participate year after year I am familiarized with specific hosts and several of them I have never actually seen on the hoof. Others I have pursued, observed, and I can predict their movements and habits almost as closely as my own children. If it came down to shed hunting or hunting I would probably pick shed hunting.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Must be shed hunting on a general unit in utah. That's a huge utah non typical!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

I'm yer huckleberry! Found this one last year right in my own back yard!



I find that upper middle class people have the nicest and biggest sheds so we can start in those types of neighborhoods. Who knows, may be some of them might even have antlers in them?


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

swbuckmaster said:


> Must be shed hunting on a general unit in utah. That's a huge utah non typical!


All right! You got me... I have found better... In order to not be that guy who "STRINGS PEOPLE ALONG" Here is a picture of non typical that has some real potential.


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

Not a fan of non typicals? Here is a shed that is 33" tall with some un-holly tine length. 
As you can see I am finding these things on some pretty flat ground :shock:

I would be happy to get either of these 2 public land over the counter bucks.


----------



## lucky duck (Dec 17, 2008)

I would have to agree on choosing shed hunting over regular hunting if forced to do so. I enjoy getting out after the winter blues and cursing the snow just waiting for that perfect spring day.

Nice sheds by the way, even yours Tex-o-Bob............Although I would hate to run into it on the trail, not to mention how would I pack it back to the truck


----------



## huntn30inchers (Apr 21, 2014)

Lucky Duck, Im new to Utah and all about a shed hunting partner or two.


----------



## lucky duck (Dec 17, 2008)

Looks like this thread is working out well. I am looking forward to getting out this spring with some new people in new spots and some of my favorite old spots.


----------



## klbzdad (Apr 3, 2012)

lucky duck said:


> I heard that he thinks it's a little like broke back mountain..............


^^^^yup


----------



## bkelz (Dec 3, 2010)

huntn30inchers said:


> Lucky Duck, Im new to Utah and all about a shed hunting partner or two.


Count me in. I"ll in the same boat!


----------



## bamacpl (Jun 1, 2010)

I wanna go!! I don't necessarily care about keeping sheds, but I'd like to go along for the exercise, extra set of eyes, & I have a dog


----------



## Lobowatcher (Nov 25, 2014)

Long range shed hunting is unethical. There should also be a federal law restricting the sale of same.


----------



## HuntinFoolUtah (Jan 11, 2013)

I love shed hunting. I give them all to my little brother and he stacks them up in a corner of his bedroom. My favorite shed I've found is a big moose paddle I found on the archery hunt this last year.


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

I enjoy getting out in the spring to hike the hills. I just figure it's a great way to hide exercise. I went with Nambaster on an all day adventure back in May - mountain biking in, hiking through knee/waist deep snow, and then biking back out with a few nice horns on our packs. Definitely one of the most fun days I've had.

I think it's always icing on the cake to run across sheds while out hunting. On a cow elk hunt a couple years back, I came back with 3 nice elk sheds. Finding those sheds helped with the bitter taste of the tag soup I experienced!









Here's 2 of the 3








The best of the three


----------



## lucky duck (Dec 17, 2008)

Those are some good looking sheds!


----------



## brendo (Sep 10, 2013)

How many of you guys sell the sheds you find? I have thought about just getting out for some exercise and fun and maybe funding hunting gear in the process!


----------



## COOPERD (Sep 16, 2007)

I keep all of mine, big ones get put on the gunsafe, the biggest set I found was a 200 in. Buck and I had them mounted. The small ones usually end up in the flowerbeds


----------



## hazmat (Apr 23, 2009)

brendo said:


> How many of you guys sell the sheds you find? I have thought about just getting out for some exercise and fun and maybe funding hunting gear in the process!


meh putting a dollar value on it every time I went would take the fun out of it.


----------



## brendo (Sep 10, 2013)

hazmat said:


> brendo said:
> 
> 
> > How many of you guys sell the sheds you find? I have thought about just getting out for some exercise and fun and maybe funding hunting gear in the process!
> ...


I have never done it so I don't know for sure but I think I would sell off the small ones and keep the big stuff.


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

I sold my stash before we moved across the country- some are still in my dads basement, but the majority were turned in to cash. When I have a home and actually have room, I'll probably hang on to the larger sheds. I was bummed when I let my larger elk sheds go, but didn't mind the binoculars I was able to purchase afterwards. 

I agree though, searching for sheds solely for the money is what ruins it.


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

Admittedly I have sold. It is a painful event. My wife forces me to do it every other year. If I kept all the sheds that I accumulated over the years I would probably have to build an out building in a 10x12 dimension. I would love to be able to have a "shed shack" someday but until then I am going to have to keep selling every other year. 

I can tell you one thing. I am definitely not making any money doing it. After you consider the money spent on gas, hours hiking, all my time scouting. I am probably making less than $.50 an hour. With several days coming home skunked. My most successful days have been in the summer when undergrowth is parched and dried up and the antlers can be spotted from miles away.


----------



## GreenheadsNham (Dec 9, 2014)

I would like to shed hunt just to train my dog to retrieve them. Just another excuse to get out in the country I love. 
Seen a video of a couple that made their Christmas tree out of sheds. I think I got the wife talked into it.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Nambaster said:


> I can tell you one thing. I am definitely not making any money doing it. After you consider the money spent on gas, hours hiking, all my time scouting. I am probably making less than $.50 an hour.


What he said


----------

